# Star ratings?



## anon123 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it just me, or are the star ratings for threads gone?  Is this a permanent change, or something just being tried out?


----------



## *KP* (Sep 8, 2008)

I noticed that too and was wondering the same thing


----------



## Allandra (Sep 8, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Is it just me, or are the star ratings for threads gone?  Is this a permanent change, or something just being tried out?


They're gone period.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 8, 2008)

lol  bye bye bandits


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 8, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> lol  bye bye bandits



okay!!!!! now this was a good move!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, I'm happy about that. some people just abused it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 8, 2008)

Curses, foiled again LOL j/k


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> lol  bye bye bandits


----------



## Mortons (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol at the fact that grown women get their feelings hurt by e stars. Just freaking


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Sep 10, 2008)

No more STAR WARS!!  lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 10, 2008)

This thread deserves one-star:


----------



## SparklingFlame (Sep 11, 2008)

I actually miss my threads being rated a 1 star!


----------



## winnettag (Sep 11, 2008)

Good.  People were completely immature with those stars.


----------



## poookie (Sep 11, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> Lol at the fact that grown women get their feelings hurt by e stars. Just freaking



i agree.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 16, 2008)

I actually liked the stars.


----------

